# Stalling



## Dream On (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello,

So I am in an intramural league and my team is basically full up of players who have limited experience playing (one ex naia all american aside), we are ok and far from the worst team in the league and have won 2 games already out of 4. We are all athletes from other sports, but next week we have a game against the best team by far in the league. They are a joke, if we play them we will lose by about 40 or 50 I reckon since they beat a team we lost to by 19 last week by 26. There is a mercy rule that if you are losing by 20 at the half then the refs might stop the game, so my strategy was to stall the whole of the first half to keep the score competitive until the second half. Either by passing it around the whole time, or just simply holding it in the corner protected by the rest of the teammates - therefore the only way to get the ball would be where the opponent is stepped out of bounds and we would gain possession back obviously. 

Is this ethical? I mean its within the rules and boring for an intramural league I guess as the objective is to have fun but I dont know what is more fun. Losing by 50 or losing by 4 by this method...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Just play the ****ing game. If you pulled something like that you guys will look like the biggest douchebags ever. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

